# Stock Reports/Newsletters



## steve foulds (29 January 2012)

I searched but couldn't find an answer - short version: do you/have you used/can you recommended or not recommend a trading report like:

Eureka
Wise-owl
Huntleys
Fat Proophets etc.

Long version: I'm looking to spend a few hours a week (read 2-3 hours every Friday) looking at market reports/making decisions and I dont want to employ a fund manager as I want to remain in control of the buy/sell button, even if i miss a few opportunities. I'm looking at long term views on high dividend stocks & am happy to pay the $400-900 per annum if it will save me/make me the same over time. Hope that helps...


----------



## wombat40 (29 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*

Gday,  I was in the 'Rivkin Report' about 20 odd years ago...that wasnt to bad but dont know about it now...I know the ole man is gone , but the sons are running it now.

Also one that does teach you as well is "The Chartist' which i am currently using and is good ..

salamat,  mark


----------



## steve foulds (29 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*

Thanks a lot, I hadnt come across it. Looks promising...

And I agree, going to be interesting to see what happens to Berkshire Hathaway when Buffet steps away


----------



## lenny (29 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*

Steve

Check the growth portfolio with chartist.

Hard to beat IMHO but based purely on T/A, Nick has all the back testing stats to back it up.

Worth a look.


----------



## ducati916 (29 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*

Of course you could always subscribe to mine, although it is US based, saying that I will be adding Gold to it this week, and likely silver in the future. To date it is only the S&P500 via the SPY ETF

Here is a link to the current results so that you can evaluate the value for yourself.
http://leduc998.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/newsletter-results/

jog on
duc


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*



ducati916 said:


> Of course you could always subscribe to mine, although it is US based, saying that I will be adding Gold to it this week, and likely silver in the future. To date it is only the S&P500 via the SPY ETF
> 
> Here is a link to the current results so that you can evaluate the value for yourself.
> http://leduc998.wordpress.com/2012/01/28/newsletter-results/
> ...




You could only improve Ducster!


----------



## ducati916 (30 January 2012)

*Re: Stock Reports/Subscriptions*



tech/a said:


> You could only improve Ducster!





tech/a,

True, and this week will be an interesting one, blogoland is full of mixed messages.

jog on
duc


----------



## timestwo (1 February 2012)

Also interested in a similar report, I've heard that there are some that go as far as recommending a stock or two per week, does anyone know of such services/sites that they have used before with success?

A quick search brings up something like - 
http://www.intelligentinvestor.com.au ??


----------



## Bonk (2 February 2012)

Take the time and pick one the suits. Alot of newletters are bull!-ish . I use Stockanalysis and O&G Weekly , that will cost about 800 dollars for the 2. Well good luck as there is a lot of "bulla - bulla" out there . Maybe best to do yus own !


----------



## joea (3 February 2012)

Hi.
For emerging companies I use Intersuisse. Free but have to log on to site.
SLR was a buy at 36 cents.
MAK has just bounced on news. 

joea


----------



## ducati916 (4 February 2012)

Someone could have actually informed me after deleting my post that the mention of *** ******** was forbidden!

Anyway, here are the Week 6 results
http://leduc998.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/week-6-results/

jog on
duc


----------



## Joe Blow (5 February 2012)

ducati916 said:


> Someone could have actually informed me after deleting my post that the mention of *** ******** was forbidden!
> 
> Anyway, here are the Week 6 results
> http://leduc998.wordpress.com/2012/02/03/week-6-results/
> ...




Hi Duc, please check your PM inbox.


----------



## timestwo (7 February 2012)

some could be bs, but may be hard to know without subscribing first i guess? unless they offer free demo accounts. doing your own research is good when you have the time, just handy to have something put together for you to read sometimes  keen to see what others are using/have had success with.


----------



## banco (7 February 2012)

timestwo said:


> some could be bs, but may be hard to know without subscribing first i guess? unless they offer free demo accounts. doing your own research is good when you have the time, just handy to have something put together for you to read sometimes  keen to see what others are using/have had success with.




Most are bs or of marginal value in my opinion.


----------



## timestwo (7 February 2012)

banco said:


> Most are bs or of marginal value in my opinion.




fair call, care to elaborate?


----------



## stu192 (8 February 2012)

Slipstream trader seems to get a good mention. Might be worth a look.


----------



## banco (8 February 2012)

timestwo said:


> fair call, care to elaborate?




I don't want to get sued so I won't name names but I've subscribed to a few of them.  Some of the things I've seen:

Recommending lots of trades (too many for any one to take) and then pointing to the succesful ones

The prices of the subscriptions are usually so high that unless you have a large account you are starting way behind the 8 ball. If you are paying $1000 and you have $50000 to trade with you are already down 2%.


----------



## ducati916 (9 February 2012)

banco said:


> I don't want to get sued so I won't name names but I've subscribed to a few of them.  Some of the things I've seen:
> 
> Recommending lots of trades (too many for any one to take) and then pointing to the succesful ones
> 
> The prices of the subscriptions are usually so high that unless you have a large account you are starting way behind the 8 ball. If you are paying $1000 and you have $50000 to trade with you are already down 2%.





The problem of 'many' trades is an interesting one: essentially many systems require all the trades to be taken, or as many as possible, you are relying on statistical probabilities over time to allow expression of the 'edge'.

Where you trade only an index, all the stocks are already contained in that index, so you only need to trade that 1 stock, the ETF. Of course the volatility is lower, and the returns less than if you happened to latch onto the big winner/winners, but the losses are also lower than the big individual losers.

Further, contained in the newsletter is a hybrid methodology, which is entirely optional, you can trade just the signal, but the hybrid methodology is designed to combine two timing methodologies that will over time compound the growth of the portfolio in excess of the returns from the index. They are not frantic day-trading, rather position trading combined with swing trading.

I post the results with as much 'transparency' as possible each weekend after the market close, and all past newsletters are available on the blog, and these can be cross-verified via the results.

jog on
duc


----------



## brianwh (12 February 2012)

You might also consider subscribing to a Racing Tipster's Newsletter - they get a few right too!

Sorry for the cynicism but if any of these people really knew what was going to happen, do you think they would put it in a $400 newsletter?


----------



## ducati916 (12 February 2012)

brianwh said:


> You might also consider subscribing to a Racing Tipster's Newsletter - they get a few right too!
> 
> Sorry for the cynicism but if any of these people really knew what was going to happen, do you think they would put it in a $400 newsletter?




Sure why not? It doesn't stop us [the newsletter writers] from taking positions. It simply provides an alternative income stream, and assuming we are correct, bragging rights.

But more importantly, what might the prospective subscriber gain? Over time I suggest that they will learn how to analyse the market, how to trade trends, which is not as easy as one might imagine, and learn to spot major inflection points, in short, an education.

In addition, if they are trading the signals, they will make a profit. So an education and profits, seems fair for $400/year. Of course, if they are unhappy, many will provide a pro-rata refund, or simply subscribe for short introductory periods of time.

jog on
duc


----------



## banco (12 February 2012)

ducati916 said:


> Sure why not? It doesn't stop us [the newsletter writers] from taking positions. It simply provides an alternative income stream, and assuming we are correct, bragging rights.
> 
> But more importantly, what might the prospective subscriber gain? Over time I suggest that they will learn how to analyse the market, how to trade trends, which is not as easy as one might imagine, and learn to spot major inflection points, in short, an education.
> 
> ...




Of the subscription services I subscribed to only one of them provided proof that they traded on their own signals but even then it was clear they only traded signals on one of their portfolios (out of about 6).  It also seemed very likely that the vast bulk of their income was derived from subscription payments.  In the account for the one portfolio they traded there was (from memory) slightly over $100,000 in the account.


----------



## pixel (12 February 2012)

banco said:


> I don't want to get sued so I won't name names but I've subscribed to a few of them.  Some of the things I've seen:
> 
> Recommending lots of trades (too many for any one to take) and then pointing to the succesful ones
> 
> The prices of the subscriptions are usually so high that unless you have a large account you are starting way behind the 8 ball. If you are paying $1000 and you have $50000 to trade with you are already down 2%.



 +1

... neither would I want to name names of those, whose recommendations I've followed in the past and found ... very mediocre ...


----------



## wombat40 (12 February 2012)

pixel said:


> +1
> 
> ... neither would I want to name names of those, whose recommendations I've followed in the past and found ... very mediocre ...




Dont get it, why cant anyone name names? how else can anyone steer clear of em..

Also arent we in a free country still....its not Afghanistan or Korea here..


----------



## ducati916 (13 February 2012)

banco said:


> Of the subscription services I subscribed to only one of them provided proof that they traded on their own signals but even then it was clear they only traded signals on one of their portfolios (out of about 6).  It also seemed very likely that the vast bulk of their income was derived from subscription payments.  In the account for the one portfolio they traded there was (from memory) slightly over $100,000 in the account.




So it is your expectation that they trade their own signal? Why?

If they provide accurate recommendations, why worry if they do/do not actually trade themselves? I could argue that by not trading, they do not become emotionally involved in the analysis, and thus provide better signals.

Conversely, some like to trade their own signal.

The important point however is this: are the signals accurate, and could you trade them to make money? There was an example of a service providing numerous trades, and taking all of them would be difficult, if not impossible.

If the answer is yes to both questions, then who cares whether the author trades his own signal or not: you have a win/win situation, he receives income from subscriptions, you receive income from trading.

jog on
duc


----------



## banco (13 February 2012)

ducati916 said:


> So it is your expectation that they trade their own signal? Why?
> 
> If they provide accurate recommendations, why worry if they do/do not actually trade themselves? I could argue that by not trading, they do not become emotionally involved in the analysis, and thus provide better signals.
> 
> ...




Yes I'm sure if people were making money from the signals noone would care.  Although in the case I'm thinking of I suspect the short term signals lost money and this could well have a been a factor in why the vendor failed to trade their own signals.  

Absent liquidity considerations I'm not sure why a vendor wouldn't trade at least a portion of their signals if they genuinely thought they had an edge?  It's no secret that there's a big difference between paper trading and live trading.  How would the vendor know how their trading signals were really faring in the market if they never trade them?


----------



## ducati916 (13 February 2012)

banco said:


> Yes I'm sure if people were making money from the signals noone would care.  Although in the case I'm thinking of I suspect the short term signals lost money and this could well have a been a factor in why the vendor failed to trade their own signals.
> 
> Absent liquidity considerations I'm not sure why a vendor wouldn't trade at least a portion of their signals if they genuinely thought they had an edge?  It's no secret that there's a big difference between paper trading and live trading.  How would the vendor know how their trading signals were really faring in the market if they never trade them?




I would agree that if the signals were losing money, then the author/vendor of those signals would be silly, or unlikely to trade them. But this is essentially irrelevant: you as the purchaser of said newsletter/signal, would also become aware, quite quickly, that you were in point of fact, losing money, and end the subscription.

This brings us to an important point. How is the newsletter sold? If you have to pay an entire year upfront, with no pro rata cancellation refund, yes, I agree, you potentially have a problem, and also possibly defrauded.

However if you can subscribe on a weekly basis, and have various other options with regard to subscription periods, then your 'risk' is small, essentially the cost of a brokerage fee, and if you are unhappy, viz. losing money, you simply never purchase another issue.

If however you make money, then, presumably, you would be happy to purchase another weeks newsletter?

There is a difference between 'paper-trading' and 'live-trading' absolutely. However the newsletter writer does not fall into the 'trading' model on either count, or rather, he need not. The author is producing a signal, or recommendations: it is really irrelevant as to whether he trades the signal or not. The only consideration is - is the signal accurate?

Therefore his skill as a trader is not what is being sold: it is the validity of his analysis and it's contribution to your realizing a profit, and thus receiving value from his product.

You can always stop by my blog, pick a newsletter, and ask questions about it. I'm pretty much always around during US market hours, possibly that may answer some of your questions and garner me a 'sale'!

jog on
duc


----------



## freebird54 (4 October 2012)

I subscribe to most and always on the lookout for replacements.

I have heard good reports on this one...............

http://locantro.com/locantros-life - anyone like to comment please?


----------



## freebird54 (27 December 2012)

Anyone like to comment on how they are doing  - I have subscribed to most and the quality varies from year to year.

Particularly Eureka, Huntleys, anything from Port Phillip publishing, Rivkin, Fat Prophets, The Chartist,


----------



## freebird54 (15 July 2016)

*Newsletters/tipsheets etc.*

I have subscribed to most over the years and still look at Eureka, Motley fool,Fat prophets, stockdoctor etc.for their performance.

I have a friend using a new one "Equity story" which has excellent returns on mostly small caps following short term trends and taking small profits.

Check their website - they publish their performance not like many.

I may give them a try - anyone any experience?


----------



## skc (15 July 2016)

*Re: Newsletters/tipsheets etc.*



freebird54 said:


> I have subscribed to most over the years and still look at Eureka, Motley fool,Fat prophets, stockdoctor etc.for their performance.
> 
> I have a friend using a new one "Equity story" which has excellent returns on mostly small caps following short term trends and taking small profits.
> 
> ...




The record they published showed about 90% hit rate... with the average win of 17% vs average loss of -5%, over ~330 trades .

The chance of this being legit is not zero...


----------

